# What are some good Vaccum choices for the Porter C. 7800 sander



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Want to get a good vac. that will connect up to the PC 7800. Not going to be sanding many hours but would like a quieter machine that does not clog up to bad. Festool 36 AC is a litter larger that I would prefer and I think there may be a hose hook up issue with that to the PC?. Other option I have seen online are: DEWALT DWV012 10-Gallon Dust Extractor with Automatic Filter (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EQI41S/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER ) or the Makita Wet/Dry Vacuum made by Nilfisk (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1YVCG0/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER) . What would be some good choices and is an auto clean feature essential I talked to a Festoll rep and they seemed to think that I would have to manually clean their 26 model filter after every room even if I replaced the HEPA filter with the same filter that they put in the 36 AC and also use a paper bag? What size is the hose hook up on th PC samder?

Thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using the same Starmix vac with my PC for nearly 10 years :thumbsup: it has been excellent. It uses a large filterand a cloth bag.
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/vacuum/265-starmix-dust-extractor-vacuum.html


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Is that a reusable cloth bag?
That has an auto clean feature right. How long can you sand with out having to shake out the filter?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes reusable cloth bag with no auto clean feature. With an average house I empty the vac twice, once half way through the other when I am finished. With the cloth bag there is very little dust on the filter. Both my bag and filter are the original one's that came with the vac when I purchased it.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Can i use A regular shop vac?


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

So I have been looking into this and seem like the thing is dry wall dust being very fine and light will cling to and clog up a pleated paper filter or bag. A paper filter can be tapped out, but you will have to open up your vac to do this. If you have a cloth bag I guess you could shake that out to. but I think the dissposabel bags would be hard to clean. So to answer your question you can use a regular shop vac just depends on how much sanding you are doing and how often you dont mind poping open your vac and shaking out the filter. Or go with an auto clean vac,


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm thinking of zip tying a handkerchief around the filter. Of a shop vac. I don't know if it'll work well just an idea.

Or a sock. Something to keep dust off the filter.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As far as I am concerner Starmix have it right. Their bag is not really a bag as such , but a sleeve that slips into the drum of the vac and prevents 95% of the dust from ever reaching the filter. The dust ends up in the drum of the vac for easy cleaning.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

These are supposed to keep dust from collecting on the paper filters in shop vacs. 

View attachment 21801


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Well out of what was availabel to me ,I decided to go with the Makita VC4710 from Amazon its $540 US, it is a rebranded Nilfisk ATTIX 50, They are a european vac company. This model has the auto clean feature and you don't need any bag if you don't mind a dust cloud when you dump the barrel out doors into a trash bag, or you can put in the open top plastic liners to make things neater. But I dont know why these vac sellers need to charge like $5 for a plastic bag.


----------

